

Is the Better Business Bureau a protection racket? - japaget
http://www.slate.com/id/2277100/

======
ilamont
It's a cheap way for businesses to avoid litigation and bad publicity. Pay the
fee, get a sticker to put on your door or website, and hope that most people
think it's a mark of trust or quality. When consumers do complain, get them to
vent on an online complaint form, provide some minimal mediation service, and
hopefully the consumer won't take it any further.

I followed the complaint process for the southern New England BBB about five
years ago for a local car dealership and BBB member (the complaint concerned
misleading advertising). I discovered that the complaint was erased from the
BBB database for the dealership a few months after the process ended (it was
supposed to stay up for three years). I told the BBB about it, they added it
back again, but a year later it was again removed.

Makes me wonder that the problem the LATimes identified (accredited businesses
having more complaints but higher "grades") might actually be worse than
described in the article.

------
zach
I've gotten a telemarketer call from the BBB here in Southern California
recently and it reeked of the worst things Yelp is accused of.

They led off with a yarn about how they had heard from consumers looking for
information about my business. Uh huh. Pull the other one...

------
notyourwork
My sister works for a small company and dealt with the BBB. This article is on
par with their experience. Because they were a small company, they decided not
to get involved with the BBB. Only then did they realize that if you do not
you start out with a bad mark if someone looks up your company. I believe she
said a "C-" was given to them by not being a member of the BBB. The only way
to resolve this was to become a member. Talk about racketeering.

~~~
tdupree
My wife works for a large company that is in a similar situation. They are not
a member of the BBB (thus not accredited) and there is one complaint on the
BBB that was filed 3 years ago. This single complaint gives them a D- rating.
A newly formed competitor of theirs, less than 2 years old, became a member of
the BBB from the get go and is heavily promoting the fact that they have an A+
and the company my wife works for doesn't. The BBB wants approx $16,000 for
them to become accredited. Unless they pay, they can't increase their rating
to anything decent, even if they work with the BBB to resolve that single
complaint from 3 years ago. It's pretty bogus.

------
noodle
i've talked to small business owners about the BBB in the past, just in
incidental conversation, and they all used the exact same words to describe
it: "protection racket".

------
notahacker
I'd say they were similar to the credit ratings agencies* in the obvious
conflict of interest in taking payments from the entities whose
creditworthiness they "objectively" rate, except a little more willing to give
A+ ratings to entities that don't even exist and rebill scammers. They're a
non-profit, so there's probably nobody raking in particularly large sums of
cash from their shady or sloppy ratings, but it would be daft to rely on them.

*who, if there was any justice in the world, would have become the first casualties of the credit crunch, along with their business model

~~~
philwelch
_They're a non-profit, so there's probably nobody raking in particularly large
sums of cash from their shady or sloppy ratings, but it would be daft to rely
on them._

Unfortunately, "non-profit" doesn't really rule out financial corruption. And
financial corruption isn't necessary for organizations to act this way--the
natural tendency of any organization or institution to perpetuate its own
existence is probably enough.

------
iuyhgthyujik
Same with the BCSA (British Computer Software Alliance) they do audits on your
software licenses and then offer you 'membership' which includes special
priced deals to handle any 'accidental licensing mistakes'

